# Single Enlarged Nipple on Male Cat...Worried.



## lolakitty23

Skeeter has an issue with one of his nipples. My husband was scratching his tummy, and asked why this one nipple was larger than Skeeter's others. I took a look at it, and it's enlarged, looks filled with puss (or something), isn't red on the skin around the nipple, and seems to have leaked a little of the puss which has crusted a bit in the fur. On first glance, it looked like a pimple that was in desperate need of being popped. I'm not going to do this, though. What could it be? I'm worried about my boy.


----------



## nanook

My cat, Twitch had that years ago. It was like a big pimple with a nasty blackhead. Yuck! Almost like HE was lactating.
I took him to the vet and she did, carefully squeeze it. Tons of cottage cheesy stuff came out. I can't remember for the life of me what it was but I think it was just some sort of sebaceous cyst and completely harmless. She didn't even do a biopsy so she couldn't have been concerned about it. She said it would probably come back and to just use hot compresses and GENTLY squeeze it. It did came back a few times and then stopped. Never bothered him at all even when I squoze it.
I'd get it checked though and make sure.


----------



## lolakitty23

Thank you, nanook. Yes, your description was right on! It does almost look like the one nipple is lactating. I'll try the warm compress and gentle squeezing to expel the yucky stuff. <gross!!!>

I really appreciate your post. I stayed online WAY past my bedtime trying to research this, and everytime I found a post about it, the cat parent never posted what the outcome was! So, you've helped immensely.


----------



## lolakitty23

Well, I tried your advice, nanook. Whatever this thing is, it's HARD. I tried to gently squeeze it, thinking it would "pop" like the oversize pimple that it resembles. But, it didn't. I squeezed harder, and nothing!

While I was "all up in his business," Skeeter wasn't bothered at all. The nipple, while enlarged and seemingly engorged, doesn't hurt him. It didn't bother him that I was pinching and squeezing, either.

I took some photos and will try to upload them later. 

In the meantime, does this sound like something I should worry over??? Am I being too overprotective?


----------



## nanook

As I said, it sounds like what Twitch had but I would bring him into the vet to make sure. If it didn't come out easily, I certainly wouldn't mess with it anymore.
Please keep me posted. I'm very curious what your vet says.
Good luck!


----------



## Smirkitty

I'm gonna second the "vet check" vote here.

And for the record, I had just taken a rather large sip of coffee when I read, "all up in his business", I think I may need a new monitor now...


----------



## nanook

:lol:


----------



## kittydukakis

*enlarged nipple*

LK23, 
My cat, Kitty Dukakis, age 15, has had a crusty hard enlarged nipple for over one year. 
Vet said it was a cyst. They would squeeze it, when I would take her in, and blood and gunk would shoot out. They said it was not serious. 
Recently, it grew bigger (The size of a large green pea), and seemed to be inflamed. Red, lines across it, hard underneath, sometimes bleeding. 
Now the vet is saying it is either an infected cyst, or a tumor, (cancerous or not). He said cysts can turn into tumors. He did a needle aspiration, which he said could indicate right away if it was cancer. ($65). He also said if it did not indicate cancer, he could not rule it out. It did not indicate cancer. It also did not indicate a lot of bacteria. 
Currently, we are treating it as an infected cyst. She is on antibiotics for 20 days. It will either get better, or not. If not, it may be cancer. 
Would be interested to know Skeeter's diagnosis. 
KD


----------

